# BEST HARD DRIVES????



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

We have investigated Hard Drives, with great information from TIVO FORUM MEMBERS. Those members guided me regarding RPM Recommendations, CMR Technology and some of the Hard Drives.
We are now narrowed to two choices:
1. WD RED PLUS 
2. WD PURZ 
The reasoning behind our question is this.
The TIVO FORUM, THE GURU WHO DEVELOPED MFSR, back in a 2015, "indicated that the WD PURZ may not be a good choice, but the WD RED maybe a better choice".
We were wondering if this holds true, today? I understand everything regarding Upgrading a TIVO ROAMIO Hard Drive is "Proceed with Caution, No Guarantee Implied".


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> We have investigated Hard Drives, with great information from TIVO FORUM MEMBERS. Those members guided me regarding RPM Recommendations, CMR Technology and some of the Hard Drives.
> We are now narrowed to two choices:
> 1. WD RED PLUS
> 2. WD PURZ
> ...


Depends on capacity drive you are getting. If 8-14TB. I'd go with the Purple. Even though the Red Plus is listed as 5400 RPM it's not really, check the spec sheet, a footnote shows that even though it will be detected as 5400 RPM the spindle speed is actually 7200RPM. So since it's NOT a designed from scratch 5400 might as well get the purple. Since it has AV firmware, Tivo is AV device. Red Plus is NAS firmware, designed for multiple drive use. If you are going 1-6 TB the Red Plus RPM listed speed SHOULD be correct. I still prefer purple myself, because of AV firmware and possible WD support, they'd probably be more helpful with an AV firmware drive being used in an AV device. There are two 6TB Purples now, the WD60PURZ lists as 5700RPM, the WD62PURZ does not list RPM but based on current naming conventions may be 7200RPM.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

tommage1 said:


> Depends on capacity drive you are getting. If 8-14TB. I'd go with the Purple. Even though the Red Plus is listed as 5400 RPM it's not really, check the spec sheet, a footnote shows that even though it will be detected as 5400 RPM the spindle speed is actually 7200RPM. So since it's NOT a designed from scratch 5400 might as well get the purple. Since it has AV firmware, Tivo is AV device. Red Plus is NAS firmware, designed for multiple drive use. If you are going 1-6 TB the Red Plus RPM listed speed SHOULD be correct. I still prefer purple myself, because of AV firmware and possible WD support, they'd probably be more helpful with an AV firmware drive being used in an AV device. There are two 6TB Purples now, the WD60PURZ lists as 5700RPM, the WD62PURZ does not list RPM but based on current naming conventions may be 7200RPM.


Thanks so much. With all of the Great Information from TIVO FORUM MEMBERS, I was considering the WD40PURZ and then implementing the DIY 10 ROAMIO. I asked if there was anything I needed to know about the PURZ from experience around 2015.
I am working on a LINUX PROGRAM to utilize the MFSR and MSF TOOLS for the DIY 10TB ROAMIO project.
Clear my head of DOS, from when I worked started with computers.
Knowing LINUX is Similar and yet TOTALLY DIFFERENT from DOS.
Thanks again.


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

Just wanted to get a simple 1 TB hard drive for a Roamio Basic, other than WD10EURX. Do I have to get Red Plus, which I have in my Roamio Plus? Are there any other options? Which Seagate model should I look for? Thank you.


----------

